# What exactly are the benefits of a powerhead?



## jameson_43 (Feb 12, 2006)

What does a powerhead do other than create a current? Is it necessary for having P's? Thanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually basically all it does is creat a current. That is their sole purpose. Some of them have venturi outlets that allow powerheads to disperse air bubbles through the water increasing your oxygen level, but that is optional.

It has good benefits. It will make your piranha excercise and stay healthy and fit. It will also increase the activity of your fish so they are not as lazy and sluggish. It also mimics their natural habitat. Piranha come from rivers which have current, not still water like your tank would be without a powerhead.

It is not necessary to have one of these, but as you can see it has great benefits and is a great investment in my opinion. I reccommend the Hagen AquaClear powerheads. They come in different models for different sized tanks. You don't want overkill, as that will stress your piranha, and you'll want to create a "dead spot" so your fish will have a place to rest from the current.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jameson_43 said:


> What does a powerhead do other than create a current? Is it necessary for having P's? Thanks.


It also powers a UGF filter or is applied in a wet/dry filter as a return to the tank. Not all p's require or like powerheads. It aids in filtration by circulating the water allowing your filters to better do their job as well as give your p's exercise.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Would this mean that if they get more exercise, they would eat more ? and grow faster ?


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Would this mean that if they get more exercise, they would eat more ? and grow faster ?


In theory it will raise their metabolic rate so they'd need to be fed more to maintain the same weight. They'd be fitter but there's no reason to think they'd grow faster.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

balluupnetme said:


> Would this mean that if they get more exercise, they would eat more ? and grow faster ?


IMO growth depends on many many factors: genes (the individual), water conditions (filtration + water changes, no nitrates, enough oxigen), feeding (varied diet, enough food), exercise (tank current), water temp (related to fish metabolism), tank space (related to water quality), general health (no illness, parasites, stress...)&#8230;


----------

